# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Reinstalling Pastel Xpress Start Up

## Ouwehand

My computer crashed and has been replaced with a new one.  I have reinstalled Pastel Xpress Start Up - how do I restore my back up as it now only shows the demo company and requests that I open a new company?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Have you re-registered Pastel on the new computer?

Once you have done that, you can copy over your company folder from your backup and paste it into your Xpress folder. Then open Pastel, click on File...Open, and then select the Add Company button. Click on Add Company again and then select your company folder.

----------


## Ouwehand

Thank you for your advice.  I have re-registered Pastel.
The Pastel Xpress Start Up Version 11 is for a single user, single company.
I have tried to copy and paste but although I can copy, the Pastel Xpress Version 11 folder now installed, doesn't allow me to paste.
Any other suggestions?

----------


## Neville Bailey

I can't understand why you can't paste the company folder into the Xpress11 folder. 

It's a simple Windows process, nothing to do with Pastel itself.

You select the company folder in Windows Explorer, right-click on it and select Copy and then right-click anywhere in the Xpress11 folder and then select Paste. Is that what you did?

----------


## Ouwehand

> I can't understand why you can't paste the company folder into the Xpress11 folder. 
> 
> It's a simple Windows process, nothing to do with Pastel itself.
> 
> You select the company folder in Windows Explorer, right-click on it and select Copy and then right-click anywhere in the Xpress11 folder and then select Paste. Is that what you did?


I have Windows 7 on the new pc.  I opened the windows icon on the bottom left of the screen, then computer, then my flashdrive with the back up on it, clicked copy on the back up.  I moved to the Pastel icon on my desktop and right clicked to copy and the following appeared: Open, Troubleshoot compatability, Open file location, Pin to Taskbar, Pin to Start Menu, Restore Previous version, Send to, Cut, Copy, Create Shortcut, Delete, Rename, Properties.  What am I doing wrong?  Thank you again for your patience.

----------


## Chrisjan B

The express folder is not on your desktop...

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I moved to the Pastel icon on my desktop


This is where you are going wrong. You must paste the company folder into the C:\Xpress11 folder, not the Pastel icon on the desktop.

----------


## Craig Paterson

I came across this thread as I have just had the same issue of having to reinstall pastel on a new laptop.

I have managed to follow the steps that you gave suggested successfully, but when I try to open the company an error pops up saying that the company was created in a newer version of pastel. 

So I had a look at the version on the old laptop which is 11.1.2 and on the new laptop I have installed the original version from the cd which is 11.1.1

How do I overcome this issue without pastel support?

Thank in advance.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> I came across this thread as I have just had the same issue of having to reinstall pastel on a new laptop.
> 
> I have managed to follow the steps that you gave suggested successfully, but when I try to open the company an error pops up saying that the company was created in a newer version of pastel. 
> 
> So I had a look at the version on the old laptop which is 11.1.2 and on the new laptop I have installed the original version from the cd which is 11.1.1
> 
> How do I overcome this issue without pastel support?
> 
> Thank in advance.


Hi Craig,

The latest build for Pastel V11 is Build 11.3.1, so I suggest that you install that build on your laptop.

You don't mention whether you are running Xpress V11 or Partner V11, so I have inserted Build 11.3.1 for both Xpress and Partner below. Select the one that is relevant to you.

Xpress V11 Build 11.3.1

Partner V11 Build 11.3.1

----------

Craig Paterson (22-Feb-16)

----------


## Craig Paterson

Thanks Neville.

I am running partner V11. once I have installed the 11.3.1 build how do I update the companies to that build?

Is there anything special that I have to do or is it all prompted by the update?

I am busy downloading your partner build now.

Thank you again. I really appreciate your assistance!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Hi Craig,

Once you have downloaded and installed Build 11.3.1 (make sure Pastel is closed beforehand), open your company.

You will get a pop up message, advising you that your company database needs to be updated, and you have an option to backup your database before the update takes place. You will then be prompted to go ahead with the update of the database.

That's all there is to it!

----------

Craig Paterson (22-Feb-16)

----------


## HM0511

Hi Neville, do you perhaps know the procedure for transferring a current valid registration of Pastel Xpress v12 onto a new computer. We have upgraded our computer system and need to install Pastel onto this. Will we need to call Pastel to re-register or will it accept our current registration number? Thanks

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hi Neville, do you perhaps know the procedure for transferring a current valid registration of Pastel Xpress v12 onto a new computer. We have upgraded our computer system and need to install Pastel onto this. Will we need to call Pastel to re-register or will it accept our current registration number? Thanks


Once you have installed Pastel onto the new computer, go to Help...Register Your Package and follow the prompts. If you tick the "Register Online" option, you can do the entire process online, without having to call Pastel.

Once you have registered Pastel on the new computer, don't forget to uninstall Pastel from the old computer.

----------

HM0511 (23-Mar-16)

----------


## HM0511

Excellent, thank you very much

----------


## Milieu

Could anyone help me. My laptop crashed and i had to reinstall Pastel Express version 11, but i cannot work as the version installed is older than that i saved. I need to know if anyone can help me with updates from V11 install to Version 11 Build 11.3.1

----------


## Jamesw

Hello Neville,

I am new to this group and have a question as you seem to be a Pastel guru. My hard drive crashed, a new one has been installed, no what is my next move to get Pastel Express re-installed. Do I have to buy a new package?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Hello Neville,
> 
> I am new to this group and have a question as you seem to be a Pastel guru. My hard drive crashed, a new one has been installed, no what is my next move to get Pastel Express re-installed. Do I have to buy a new package?


Hi James,

No need to buy a new package, provided you still have a record of the serial number of your package.

All you need are the installation files of the package, then install the package and re-register it.

Hopefully you have backups of your actual Pastel data.

If you don't have the Pastel DVD, send me a PM with your package's serial number and I can send you a link to download the relevant installation files for your version of Pastel.

----------

